# Cable Provider Cablecard Hotline



## 36446 (May 19, 2011)

Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298

Verizon automated cablecard activation line: 1-888-897-7499 (Requires an activation code)

Anyone know any other Cable provider cablecard hotlines?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That's the first I've seen of a CC number for Comcast in a long time, is that newly posted by them or is it the old one that quit working long ago?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The number the OP listed is the new Xfinity/Comcast CableCARD self-install number.

I just picked up a self-install kit yesterday and that is the number in the doc. Haven't tried it yet, as I want to swap out a hard drive in the Premiere I use for OTA before I do, but the documentation Comcast provides has a page for Tivo and it's actually correct, so I hope the folks on the other end of the 877 number understand it.


----------



## myblubu (Nov 23, 2008)

Time Warner

CableCARD Technical Support Desk 1-866-606-5889

Mon - Fri 8:00 am to 11:00 pm (EST)
Sat - Sun 10:00 am to 11:00 pm (EST)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks to those who posted the phone numbers. I had to have a CC re-paired after upgrading my HDD. The Comcast CSR was useless and had no idea what I needed and insisted I needed a tech visit. I found this thread and had the card paired in minutes. Unfortunately this phone number is nowhere to be found on Comcast's site.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Unfortunately this phone number is nowhere to be found on Comcast's site.


The phone number only seems to be published in the instruction sheet included in Comcast's self-install kit.


----------



## veritas01 (Oct 17, 2006)

The 877-405-2298 number is in San Jose, Costa Rica. The reps speak English very well. They took information about the card and information from the TIVO pairing screen and put me on hold for a few minutes and came back and said...we sent the signal you should be ok. Check that you are getting stations (it takes time they say to get all stations but I should be able to see a few almost immediately). No dice. A few more tries. Still nothing...the message Please Wait Acquiring Channel Information. Ok...they try something else. On hold for a few minutes. Ok..try it now. Nope. Ok give it 45 minutes. But..I can't see anything and the TIVO Cable Card Status screen shows essentially all zeroes. Give it time. OK. After a few more calls it still didn't work. They suggested I either have a bad card or I need a technician to come to the house. So I get another card....same drill. I am sitting here...trying to decide whether I should call back or throw in the towel and call for a guy to come out. I am going to try the 855-479-4541 number first. Wish me luck.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

veritas01 said:


> The 877-405-2298 number is in San Jose, Costa Rica. The reps speak English very well. They took information about the card and information from the TIVO pairing screen and put me on hold for a few minutes and came back and said...we sent the signal you should be ok. Check that you are getting stations (it takes time they say to get all stations but I should be able to see a few almost immediately). No dice. A few more tries. Still nothing...the message Please Wait Acquiring Channel Information. Ok...they try something else. On hold for a few minutes. Ok..try it now. Nope. Ok give it 45 minutes. But..I can't see anything and the TIVO Cable Card Status screen shows essentially all zeroes. Give it time. OK. After a few more calls it still didn't work. They suggested I either have a bad card or I need a technician to come to the house. So I get another card....same drill. I am sitting here...trying to decide whether I should call back or throw in the towel and call for a guy to come out. I am going to try the 855-479-4541 number first. Wish me luck.


That number actually routes to not only San Jose but Mexico City and the Phillipines as well.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Believe me, tell them you want a free truck roll. I replaced the hard drive in my Premiere and it broke the pairing. Tried calling the number above and others about 3 times. Finally after none of the CSRs could fix it, they said they would give me a free truck roll as long as the problem was with the card. The tech came out today and fixed it in 5 minutes. I asked him for the number he called but he wouldn't give it to me lol


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

justinw said:


> The tech came out today and fixed it in 5 minutes. I asked him for the number he called but he wouldn't give it to me lol


The tech didn't fix it - the guy on the other end of the phone did.

Asking for a truck roll is a waste of time and money all around.

When you call the self-install line, escalate to level/tier 2 if you have a problem. You will almost certainly end up talking to the same group the tech had the number for - they are/should be routed to the support group or dispatch for whatever head end you are on. Last week, I was transferred from the Philippines to Denver and my problem was solved almost immediately.

Most of the front line reps don't really understand the process and potential problems.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Luckily, the Time Warner number goes to people with knowledge of cablecards. You give them your cablecard info and they authorize it on the phone. They don't feed you the line to wait 45 minutes or an hour. That is just a CSR trick to get you off the phone.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Cox: 877-820-8202

CableCARD Self-install instructions:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

Tuning Adapter Self-install instructions:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Thanks to those who posted the phone numbers. I had to have a CC re-paired after upgrading my HDD. The Comcast CSR was useless and had no idea what I needed and insisted I needed a tech visit. I found this thread and had the card paired in minutes. Unfortunately this phone number is nowhere to be found on Comcast's site.


Ok, so that didn't go quite as planned. The screen sat on Acquiring Channel Info for 90 minutes before it crashed and I lost all of my channels. I was tired of dealing with it so I had a tech come out. The pairing signal they sent f'ed up the CC and it had to be replaced. BTW, the truck roll was free since it was a problem with the CC.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The pairing signal they sent f'ed up the CC and it had to be replaced.


That may be what they told you, but I doubt that was true. In almost all cases where a tech thinks "the cablecard is bad", the reason a new one "works" is because they essentially start over in the DAC and billing systems with a different serial number. I'm not aware of any signal that front line folks would have access to that would brick a card.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> That may be what they told you, but I doubt that was true. In almost all cases where a tech thinks "the cablecard is bad", the reason a new one "works" is because they essentially start over in the DAC and billing systems with a different serial number. I'm not aware of any signal that front line folks would have access to that would brick a card.


I really don't care what the actual problem was. All I know is that the card worked until they sent a signal to it, and then it didn't work. If it's faster and easier for the tech to just swap out the card rather than try to fix the old one, then so be it.


----------



## DILands (Oct 15, 2011)

36446 said:


> Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298
> 
> Verizon automated cablecard activation line: 1-888-897-7499 (Requires an activation code)
> 
> Anyone know any other Cable provider cablecard hotlines?


Is it 24/7?

Thanks!!


----------



## Haselmaier (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought I'd reinforce the fact that the Comcast 877-405-2298 number is still valid. I just got off the phone with them and they seem (fingers crossed) to have resolved my issue. (I did a new activation 2 days ago. We had a power outage about 20 min after activation - and that apparently interrupted the card's reception of all the authorized channels. When I called the above number they asked for the various numbers from the card: S/N, Host ID, Data ID, etc.)

Over the last 2 days I called (the regular customer srvc number) probably 8 times and received 3 totally different explanations as to what the problem was. (One said the card was defective; another said Tivo needs to re-scan for channels - Tivo documentation says that isn't necessary; another said my account didn't show a Cablecard on it at all, and yet another said I needed to pay for it even though multiple reps told me there was no charge.) It wasn't until I would get transferred to "the Cablecard department" that I'd get to someone who knew what they were doing. And ultimately a CSR gave me the number above, which worked great.

Jim


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

IN TWC New york city can you pick a cable card?for self install. Please let me know


----------



## fullmetaljester (Feb 15, 2006)

I was missing my premium channels on my Elite, and they worked just fine on my TiVoHD. Called the regular customer support twice and they sent the "signal" that did nothing. 

5 minutes on the phone with the Comcast Cablecard Hotline fixed my issue.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Luckily, the Time Warner number goes to people with knowledge of cablecards. You give them your cablecard info and they authorize it on the phone. They don't feed you the line to wait 45 minutes or an hour. That is just a CSR trick to get you off the phone.


You are right they know what they are doing.I gave him my info, I was up and runing in no time. The TA is working great. No problems so far.I hope it keeps working like that.:up:One thing you have to wait on the phone a long time:down:Thats all


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does TiVo still have their own help number for troubleshooting cable card issues? I self installed a cable card yesterday, called the Comcast number listed and still don't have all of my channels. 

I called tech support, they said I need a truck roll. Called cable card hotline again and the tech insisted that he could fix it by sending it a signal. Still no dice. Very frustrating. They refuse to escalate me to a level 2 tech.


----------



## jlobello (Jan 16, 2005)

I used the number at the top of this thread, today, to move a Comcast cablecard from my TivoHD to Elite. I have to say, they did a super job! The call was 10mins top. The agent knew what she was doing. I was able to confirm everything was working before she collected the last number from me.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

36446 said:


> Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298
> 
> Verizon automated cablecard activation line: 1-888-897-7499 (Requires an activation code)
> 
> Anyone know any other Cable provider cablecard hotlines?


Thanks for this... I called it tonight and they re-paired my CC the first try.

I thought it would be worthwhile to update and bump this thread.


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

A real Verizon Fios CC hotline would be helpful as HBO/Cinemax have been MIA since I moved my CC from my HDtivo to my new XL4. cards have beenreactivated and Fios sent me a replacement card that still has not resolved the issue.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

gostan said:


> A real Verizon Fios CC hotline would be helpful as HBO/Cinemax have been MIA since I moved my CC from my HDtivo to my new XL4. cards have beenreactivated and Fios sent me a replacement card that still has not resolved the issue.


There's a thread about this; you'll have to search. It involves having to be on a certain channel when they send the hit to the card.


----------



## MathiasRex (Jan 23, 2013)

Had a hell of a time with CSR's trying to get extended and premium channels to work over the phone. Tech came two days later and had it fixed in 5 minutes (yes it was actually the person he called that fixed it!)


----------



## MathiasRex (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, didn't give the specifics of my last post. This was Comcast service trying to get going on a multi-stream CC for a Premier XL4. Finally got it working until I lost basic channels today (premiums still work!) Another tech coming day after tomorrow, I'm sure they'll get it, still no luck when I call.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

I've had the same issue in the past with comcast. It just takes getting the right person to build the rates on your account. It has to be done perfectly to work for longer than a few days before starting to drop channels. I'm happy to say that the girl at the number I called above was able to re-pair the card to the new tivo without screwing up the rate codes on the account. I was shocked when things started working within 10 seconds from the hit she sent.


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

gostan said:


> A real Verizon Fios CC hotline would be helpful as HBO/Cinemax have been MIA since I moved my CC from my HDtivo to my new XL4. cards have beenreactivated and Fios sent me a replacement card that still has not resolved the issue.


Gostan, hope you read this.
Had exactly the same situation (new card, new XL4) and the same issue (no HBO and Cinemax) that persisted for a week.
Replacement card did not help, two calls to tech support did not resolve the issue. 
Today I called third time and insisted to elevate me to next level of support. Tech brought supervisor who reactivated CC but nothing changed. I rebooted XL4 on his request, no change. Than he did something and HBO started on 899.
Everything worked. I asked him what magic he applied and he replied: I issued Validate command after activation.
So, just call them and insist to Validate your new card.


----------



## icespide (Apr 9, 2008)

wanted to bump this thread to reenforce that the comcast number is definitely still valid.

I set up a new roamio pro last night and was dreading dealing with comcast but I dial the hotline number and it paired successfully on the first try!

such a relief


----------

